
Time to bury Kubernetes. The world is moving upstack. -Our new app - jpthurman
https://uffizzi.cloud
======
billy-the-coder
I get it. This is for all the times I didn't want to go through all the set up
to just to run a few containers. Backed by K8s gives me confidence in it
unlike something more hobby like heroku

~~~
jpthurman
Exactly.

------
gwadi
A big part of my problem with AWS is not the services, so much as setting up
the accounts/roles/permissions etc. and then visibility into my spend. How are
you handling RBAC?

~~~
jpthurman
I once saw how GCP was using AI to help you manage your IAM. We went the
opposite direction. You get a personal account which you own and then you can
invite contributors at the project level. Projects and the environments within
are completely isolated. You and all your contributors can choose which
Private Dockerhub repos to connect and deploy from.

Org accounts are coming

------
projektfu
I was going to check out what it's about, but got totally distracted by all
the popups and animations on the page and didn't read a thing. Anyhow, good
luck.

~~~
mtmail
Agree. Remove all animations. As a user/reader I don't need a 1 second
animation when clicking through pages.

~~~
jpthurman
appreciate the feedback

------
anirudhmurali
I see that Uffizzi is built atop Kubernetes. Why bury?

~~~
jpthurman
It is. K8s is an incredible tool but the expertise and time commitment to
leverage it are too costly for many indie hackers, startups, and small
businesses. You can reap the benefits without having to touch it. You can set
up your Dev, Staging, and Production in a few minutes - pull your image from
Dockerhub and then docker push all your updates directly into your cloud
environment.

~~~
hambone
Ah, now I understand "bury" Kubernetes. I like this idea and agree on
expertise. I want to use Kubernetes but I'm a developer, not a DevOps
engineer. I also like Docker :)

~~~
verdverm
AppOps is for developers on Kubernetes, so you can own your code full life
cycle. DevOps now builds and maintains the shared pieces (logmon i.e.) and
supports developers.

------
bjornur
Seems interesting. Just signed up.

